# Where are Minn-Kota's made ?



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone know where the latest minn-kota's are made ?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Well they are owned by the Johnson family but I doubt they are made in America.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Minn Kota's are made in Fargo ND.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is where the company started but they are not made there anymore. Go to the store and read th box. Not USA.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine was made in Mankato MN according to the box, mine is a riptide sp. I know the i pilot electronics are made outside the country but not the TM itself. I think they still make the freshwater motors in Fargo.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Believe it or not I posted that within two hours of reading the boxes of them at BPS. There was a stack of them on sale and none of them were made here.

I was dissappointed as the Johnson family has always tried to make everything in the US.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have 2 stickers on my box 1 for the TM that says made in 2011 in Mankato, MN and one for the i pilot made in Taiwan. If they have moved over seas it is in the last year.

I have sent an email to Minn Kota to find out.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Made in MannKato, MN


----------

